# Any Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area Tokina lens dealers?



## Snap Happy (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone know of a brick & mortar store that would carry these in the area? I'm asking for a Canadian friend who will be down there visiting and wants to pick up a Tokina before shooting. Thanks!


----------

